# Solved: system issue



## nuguy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

when I restart or turn my pc on it nows prompts me to press the Del (Sys Rq) key then it proceeds to the setup window, but takes 3 to 5 min to get there, once on the setup screen I can hit the ESC to open up to my desktop, just started this a couple days ago..........any ideas why ?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

please do this

To help with this we need to ask for a bit more information...

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Copy /Paste the results into a Reply here in your thread.....

That will show us important generic info on things we need to see to help with your issue


----------



## nuguy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU J1900 @ 1.99GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3984 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2039 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 459917 MB, Free - 419553 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire XC-603G
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2015, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Do you see the set of number/letters after the Aspire XC-603G? Tell me what yours has.... like this> UW14 , UW13


----------



## nuguy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

doesn't show any numbers after that...........


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

maybe on a tag or label, bottom of case, rear of tower.....it's there somewhere but you may be able to get it if you can start up

at the Desktop > just press Windows key+ Pause/Break key together, look for the system information window and when it opens, click the small blue link "Click here for support information" Usually that displays what I would like to see


Might be easier to post the systems serial number, and that is on the same tag or label...you needa light to read it easily


----------



## nuguy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Axc-603g-uw30
(axc-603g_w)
(I removed the data you had posted here for me to see- Byteman)


----------



## nuguy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just tried the F8 key and it allowed me to bypass the setup and I was able to log on quicker, seems the issues still exist but tks to your advice I can log on faster, tks, gotta step out for a while but will respond when I get back.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, It is fine with us if you have things you have to do, we are not able to be here all the time, we are just volunteers.

I looked at the specs for your computer and I see it is still under warranty till 2-10-2015 wonder if you contacted Acer tech support about the problem?

Usually when a system boots straight to the BIOS prompt it is indicating some kind of hardware or startup issue.

Did you create a system repair disk or drive? Or a USB flash recovery drive? The repair disk only helps you boot the machine, you should make one but the important tool to have is
the way you can do several types of repairs and full system recoveries - having one is a MUST when you use windows 8 or 8.1

I am not sure what is causing your problem, it could be a minor setting that is off, or it could well be a motherboard battery weak, a RAM issue....many things.

I would like to ask if you would rather call in or chat online with an Acer support tech- they can walk you through several things, one of which may be checking hardware by diagnostics, taking a look inside the case, booting up to the Advanced Startup menu and trying startup repair and if possible, if you have never created a USB recovery drive I would consider asking for help with that, too. You will need a basic USB flash drive of at least 8GB capacity, sometimes higher....I did not see the required amount in Acer's really pretty useless user guide. I have used their tech support and it is not bad at all. You also could have created a backup default image of the computer that is restorable and that would work to recover. (if it works)

They may have you actually Reset the PC but you had better create the recovery drive before. Two choices: ask them for help with it, or read and follow this guide

http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/26227#_ga=1.87868568.1226449143.1418147200  <<<<<< Acer how to create an USB recovery drive

Resetting does not involve losing your personal files...at least when it goes the right way.... I have done one and done a few full system recovery/ factory restores.

It's not hard but the steps must be followed or it will not work. here is the acer support video, you can view on any device and work on the computer this way.... 
If your computer came already with Windows 8.1 and I think it did, you cannot make a set of DVDs.... only under win 8 you could..... so, dont bother with that if your machine
came preinstalled with 8.1.

DO make your USB recovery drive before messing around or having acer support help you..... otherwise, if anything was to happen you would be stuck waiting for them to send one to you or worse, have to send in your computer. Lots of places depending on where you purchased the computer will also require you to bring it in someplace, if it is that way, well you can do that or not, but things can happen and if you need a part, well having a valid warranty is a plus, having a working recovery flash drive is the best....


----------



## nuguy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I wasn't aware about the warranty still in effect, I'm gonna call for sure, I* think I have a repair disc but I can't locate it, I certainly appreciate your help.........


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Great! We will leave the thread open for now, if you need any further help with this computer and issue please use this thread.

You can create more than one System Repair disc- and you can make one on another win 8.1 system, too. 

When you feel the issue is done, you can use the button at the top left of your post to Mark Solved, maybe after you speak to Acer and figure out what to do. Good luck, even if the thread gets Closed you can ask any Moderator to re-open it later should need arise. Thanks!


----------



## nuguy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I contacted Acer and they helped me solve the issue, tks Byteman for alerting me to the remaining warranty time !!


----------

